# Answer A Question With A Question



## Yami Angel Christian

A few simples ground rules for this one:

First: You must answer with a question (obviously, as that's the name of the game)!

Second: You can't answer with a question that's been asked recently!

Thirdly: You can't answer with a variation of a previously asked question (e.g. "Why are Aliens attacking?" "Why ARE Aliens attacking?")!

Fourth: If someone did ask why Aliens are attacking, you can ask WHAT they are attacking!

To start us off with:

Why are Aliens attacking?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Which aliens are attacking?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What does it matter?


----------



## PhaRaoH

Did you see where I put my gun?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How could you lose a gun like THAT?


----------



## PhaRaoH

You didn't steal it, did you?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why would I steal it when I have a D.M.R.?


----------



## PhaRaoH

Why would that stop you stealing my Rock-it Launcher?


----------



## Mendatt

Why would you have a rock-it launcher?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why do you even need to ask?


----------



## PhaRaoH

You mean the aliens aren't going to die when I fire teddy bears at them?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You do realise you've jus put that image straight into my head, right?


----------



## PhaRaoH

Would you like me to arrange the removal of it?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Must you always ask for approval?


----------



## Mendatt

Was your mother a hamster? And did your father smell of elderberries?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Why did you ask two questions?


----------



## Zero Moment

Would you like me to fart in your general direction?


----------



## Deitatus

Would you bring me a shrubbery?


----------



## sv_01

What do you need it for?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why do you care?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

What does it matter?


----------



## Zero Moment

Why?


----------



## Mendatt

Why did you completely fail to elaborate on that?


----------



## Zero Moment

Why not?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why are you going on about this.


----------



## Sypl

Why did you not use a question mark?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why did you point that out?


----------



## SonicNintendo

Why did you make it so obvious?


----------



## Legos

Why were you paying attention?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Why did you ask me that?


----------



## Mendatt

Was that question directed towards you?


----------



## Wargle

Or was it directed at me?


----------



## Sypl

Why did you say something we already know?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why does anyone say anything?


----------



## SonicNintendo

Why must you ask that question?


----------



## Mendatt

Why would he not ask that question?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why do you try to defend me?


----------



## SonicNintendo

Do you not want me to defend you?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Weren't you the guy I was being defended from?


----------



## Mai

Why does it even matter who's defending who here?


----------



## Time Psyduck

What were we even talking about to begin with?


----------



## hopeandjoy

Should we do some more fantastic things?


----------



## Mendatt

What sort of fantastic things are you talking about?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why don't we go on a magical journey through time and space?


----------



## sv_01

Will there be lava?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Why wouldn't there be lava?


----------



## Superbird

Where would the lava come from?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

How should I know? Maybe a Heatran?


----------



## DarkAura

Why do Heatran make lava?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why do fish swim?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why do birds fly?


----------



## SonicNintendo

Why do you ask such silly things?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why is it that this topic keeps heading towards questions about why other people ask questions?


----------



## Hogia

Why did that almost confuse me?


----------



## Superbird

Why shouldn't that have almost confused you?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why don't we talk about what you did/are doing/will do today?


----------



## Lili

Why must you know about what I did today?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Do I even need a reason?


----------



## Lili

I don't know, do you?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why must everyone be so stubborn?


----------



## Solstice

Why must everyone be selfish little bastar- 

Erm, I mean, why are YOU so stubborn?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Why must everyone just snark at the previous poster in question form?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did you not notice Cypher almost broke the first rule me and PhaRaoH came up with for this Game?


----------



## Lili

No, why do you ask?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You mean you don't know the rules for this game?


----------



## Aethelstan

Can we talk about something else?


----------



## Zero Moment

Who the hell do you think I am!?


----------



## Lili

You're Legendaryseeker99, right?


----------



## sv_01

Who else could he be?


----------



## Lili

Could he be the Queen of England?


----------



## zeKieranator

Is it possible for a boy to be the Queen?


----------



## Lili

Do you not have any imagination?


----------



## DarkAura

'do you think I should eat tea and drink cod?


----------



## Lili

Why not?


----------



## RosesBones

Aren't eating and drinking both just pretty much forms of ingesting something?


----------



## DarkAura

wait, what foods and beverages are you talking about?


----------



## RosesBones

Was someone talking about the various forms of sustenance?


----------



## Mai

Can't you just scroll up and look for the answer yourself?


----------



## RosesBones

Am I justified in feeling stupid right now?


----------



## Lili

Why do you feel stupid?


----------



## RosesBones

Did you not see the post above my last one?


----------



## Lili

Don't you know that I just scroll through everything?


----------



## darklight2222

How should anyone know that?


----------



## Lili

Didn't I tell you about it last week?


----------



## Spatz

I dunno, did you?


----------



## RosesBones

Didn't everyone just scroll past that?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Why is everyone so lazy?


----------



## MentheLapin

Why is laziness such a big issue?


----------



## Lili

I enjoy being lazy, do you?


----------



## RosesBones

Didn't the Beatles have a song about that?


----------



## DarkAura

why does Blooregaurd Q. Kazoo were shades?


----------



## MentheLapin

Have you never felt the urge to wear shades?


----------



## DarkAura

Have you ever felt the urge to not wear shades?


----------



## Lili

Why would he?


----------



## DarkAura

Why would you say that?


----------



## Lili

Why wouldn't I say that?


----------



## DarkAura

why are you saying the exact oppisite of what i'm saying?


----------



## Lili

Is it opposite day?


----------



## DarkAura

Is it a holiday?


----------



## Flareth

Can't you go check?


----------



## RosesBones

Wouldn't that require actual effort?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Why do you care?


----------



## DarkAura

Can't you become a puppy?


----------



## sv_01

Wouldn't a kitten be better?


----------



## DarkAura

No, why would you think that?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Isn't that not really a question?


----------



## DarkAura

Aren't you not a question?


----------



## Lili

What does that question have to do with the current circumstances?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why do people keep forgetting one of the rules me and PhaRaoH quite clearly laid out when we made this game? *Shakes head in despair*


----------



## PhaRaoH

Why is it people are getting so unoriginal?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do you think some of them lack the originality that you and I do?


----------



## PhaRaoH

Why are you asking me about originality?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have you forgotten about Hikeyami and Ryumet? *remembers what they're based on...*


----------



## PhaRaoH

Why would I forget about our legendary Pokemon?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Can you not see I was using them as an example in my argument about originality?


----------



## PhaRaoH

How are you expecting me to get something I can't see?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You need to be shown somert in order to get it?


----------



## PhaRaoH

I think sleep would be better for aiding the understanding of complicated questions, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Isn't that a tad complicated a question for this time of night?


----------



## Zero Moment

Yes?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Since when was that a question?


----------



## Lili

Since when did you want to know?


----------



## RosesBones

Can't you just look at the time stamp on the post?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How would that answer her question?


----------



## RosesBones

Wouldn't that give her the general time that you became aware that people were using "yes" as a question, and thus wanted to know when that had happened?


----------



## Lili

Why did I not understand what you said?


----------



## RosesBones

Don't you know that I make sure that all my posts are confusing?


----------



## Lili

No, why didn't you alert me to this sooner?


----------



## RosesBones

Isn't it more fun to let people figure it out on their own?


----------



## Lili

Why would you do such a thing?


----------



## RosesBones

Oh, didn't you know that I'm 42% evil?


----------



## sv_01

Isn't 42 the number from The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## RosesBones

Isn't the correct term for 42 "the ultimate answer"?


----------



## SquishierCobra

Did you get that from that movie?


----------



## Lili

Where else would he get it from?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have you seen the series, or jus the movie?


----------



## RosesBones

Don't you even think about all those books I read?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't that be like asking about all the books I've ever read most of which you've probably never heard of?


----------



## RosesBones

Wasn't it clear which books I was talking about, given the context?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Where'd you get a book of "The Hitch-hiker's Guide To The Galaxy"? Hang on...


----------



## RosesBones

Were you unaware of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, The Restaurant at the End of the Universe, and so on?


----------



## The Omskivar

What's behind the restaurant?


----------



## Mai

Why are you dodging the question?


----------



## Spatz

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## The Omskivar

Why aren't your questions easier to answer with questions?


----------



## Mai

Why are you trying to make things _easier?_


----------



## Coroxn

Why are none of you eating cherries?


----------



## Mai

Are you saying you have cherries we can eat?


----------



## Spatz

Didn't you have cherries?


----------



## RosesBones

Am I the only one who finds cherries to be not worth the effort, for the most part?


----------



## Mai

How could the taste not be worth the effort?


----------



## Mad MOAI

How could you even consider the taste decent when it's combined with such a pulpy outside?


----------



## Ever

Why/how do you think cherries are pulpy?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Is there a reason you'd think that they were all smooth like apples?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're not hiding apples from us, are you? *Gives a Shinigami glare*


----------



## Mai

Why aren't you asking whether she has peaches instead?


----------



## RosesBones

Is there something wrong with apples?


----------



## Coroxn

Do you think there's anything _right _with apples?


----------



## magnemite

Well, what kind of apples?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Why do you care so much about these apples?


----------



## Coroxn

Why can't you see that apples were created by aliens to destroy us all?


----------



## magnemite

Why do ailiens always have to be destroying humans? Why can't they be abducting for learning purposes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Wouldn't aliens' immune systems be defenseless against Earth's many pathogens?


----------



## Coroxn

Wouldn't convergence evolution render that point moot?


----------



## Zero Moment

Y U NO ANSWER WITH STATEMENT????????


----------



## Ever

Why don't you understand the concept of this thread?!


----------



## SquishierCobra

WHY ARE YOU ASKING?!


----------



## Light

why are you screaming??


----------



## hyphen

Why do you care so much about him/her caring?


----------



## Coroxn

Why do you care about him caring about him caring?


----------



## Ever

Why does it even matter?! Why don't you all just cool down? Why don't we all friend Everglider?


----------



## Coroxn

Why do I love paint so much?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

What does paint have to do with any of this at all?!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Why am I answering every question with a question?


----------



## Zero Moment

Wy?
Wynaut?


----------



## Ever

Who wants to guess my age?


----------



## Zero Moment

Is it over nine thousand?


----------



## Ever

If I was over nine thousand, do you think I could type?


----------



## Coroxn

Maybe?


----------



## Ever

Well, I'm not. Do you like Shuckle?


----------



## SquishierCobra

No, but is it true yo like Mudkipz/


----------



## Ever

Yes, but why don't you like Shuckle?


----------



## RosesBones

Is it because Shuckle isn't a starter?


----------



## Ever

Do you have something against non-starters?


----------



## Mai

Why would you restrict yourself to a three pokemon team at maximum?


----------



## Ever

What makes you think  I do that?


----------



## Mai

Why can't you realize that question wasn't directed at you?


----------



## Ever

Why didn't you specify?


----------



## Mai

Why would I /need/ to specify?


----------



## Ever

Don't you realize that I am currently the one answering your questions, and therefore I am assuming that any questions asked are directed at me?


----------



## RosesBones

Have you considered that some questions may be directed at the person you are questioning in addition to your questions, and that you can probably figure out which questions are in addition by thinking about what makes the most sense? Did that sentence make any sense at all?


----------



## Zero Moment

Yo dawg, so I heard you like talking about questions so I put questions in your questions so you can talk about questions while you talk about questions?


----------



## RosesBones

Could you say that in a fashion that would be understandable, or is that pretty much just gibberish?


----------



## Zero Moment

No, it makes complete and total sense, what is your problem?


----------



## RosesBones

Are you cracking up right now, or did you somehow manage to say that with a straight face?


----------



## Eloi

Are rhetorical questions ones that can be answered with a question too?


----------



## Superbird

I don't know, are they?


----------



## Ever

Why wouldn't they be?


----------



## Charikachu

I dunno, why?


----------



## Ever

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## RosesBones

Didn't you know that it is forty-two?


----------



## Ever

What if I told you that it was laughter?


----------



## RosesBones

Why would you tell me that?


----------



## Ever

Maybe because I believed it?


----------



## RosesBones

Do you believe it?


----------



## Ever

Why shouldn't I?


----------



## RosesBones

Is there any meaning to the universe at all?


----------



## Ever

Does it really matter?


----------



## RosesBones

Do you think that it is good for people to believe that there is meaning in their lives, even if there is not?


----------



## Zapi

Does life even _have_ a meaning?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Why are you people are all philosophic???


----------



## Ever

Do you have something against philosophy?


----------



## RosesBones

Isn't being philosophical a good thing?


----------



## Dar

Is it?


----------



## Ever

*offended* You mean you don't think so?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Don't you think philosophy is confusing at times?


----------



## Ever

How could you _not_ think that?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Perhaps a cup of hot cocoa would stop this confusion?


----------



## Ever

May I have some?


----------



## Mai

Why not make your own?


----------



## Ever

Where's the chocolate?


----------



## Zapi

Where did you leave it last?


----------



## Ever

Was it by the sink or the oven?


----------



## RosesBones

What, you all don't hide it in random places in your house?


----------



## Ever

Who wants caffeinated hot chocolate?


----------



## RosesBones

Doesn't everyone want caffeinated hot chocolate?


----------



## sv_01

Don't you realize she was offering it?


----------



## Ever

How could she _not_ realize that I was offering it? *takes a tiny sip of caffeinated hot chocolate and immediately becomes superhyper*


----------



## RosesBones

Can... can I be super hyper too? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Are puppy eyes _really_ needed?


----------



## RosesBones

No, but aren't they fun? ^_^


----------



## sv_01

Isn't that a robot face?


----------



## RosesBones

Why would you think that?


----------



## Zero Moment

I don't even know?


----------



## hyphen

What is going on here?


----------



## Zero Moment

No idea?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Putting a question mark at the end of a random sentence doesn't make it a question?


----------



## RosesBones

Why are we all insane (in a good way)?


----------



## Ever

But if were all insane, doesn't that mean that nobody is?(just sayin')


----------



## sv_01

Is that a The Incredibles reference?


----------



## Bombsii

HOW MUCH DO I WEIGH FATHER?


----------



## Ever

What? Where did you come from? Why is your avatar so incredibly cute in a strange way?


----------



## sv_01

Is it the "Quagsire face drawn by a four-year-old" kind of cute?


----------



## Ever

Does that remind you of the Kumon logo?


----------



## The Omskivar

SHOULD it remind me of the Kumon logo?


----------



## Ever

Have you seen the Kumon logo?


----------



## Automata heart

have you?


----------



## Ever

Are you suggesting that I would be suggesting something about something I've never even seen?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Are you suggesting that she is suggesting that you are suggesting something about something you've never even seen?


----------



## Ever

Are you a Nutella lover too?


----------



## RosesBones

What does that have to do with the extremely convoluted previous question?


----------



## Ever

Are you telling me that you don't like Nutella?


----------



## RosesBones

Am I not allowed to have a preference for things that are not Nutella?


----------



## Ever

Why should you?


----------



## RosesBones

Is it really a matter of "should" and "shouldn't"?


----------



## Ever

I guess not, but what do I know?


----------



## RosesBones

Do you know the answer?


----------



## Ever

Is it pwnies?


----------



## RosesBones

Maybe; what is the question to which the answer is pwnies?


----------



## Ever

What is the awesomest thing since unicorn moustaches? (I think I spelled that wrong)


----------



## RosesBones

Is that the question to which the answer is pwnies, or is it an entirely new question?


----------



## Luxcario

Don't know, why do you ask?


----------



## Ever

Who thinks the quote in FatLux's siggy is awesome?


----------



## RosesBones

Who doesn't annoy their friends by quoting it every time duct tape is mentioned?


----------



## Ever

Would you believe me if I told you I had never heRd it before now?


----------



## RosesBones

Why wouldn't I believe you?


----------



## Ever

Do you believe in unicorns?


----------



## RosesBones

Do you believe in pegasus?


----------



## Ever

I do, but do you think Kinova does?


----------



## RosesBones

Why don't we ask Kinova about it?


----------



## Ever

Is she online?


----------



## Luxcario

I don't know, but why do you want to know?


----------



## Ever

Weren't you listening to the convo?


----------



## RosesBones

Wouldn't that be _reading_ the convo?


----------



## DarkAura

Isn't that something someone would say 'Touche' about?


----------



## Ever

What is the point of the word touché?


----------



## Shimmer Mint

I'm not sure but isn't it annoying?


----------



## Ever

Yah, and do you like llamas?


----------



## Shimmer Mint

Who doesn't am I right?


----------



## Ever

I think so, but how should I know?


----------



## Cloudsong

How does anyone know anything?


----------



## Ever

By observing, maybe?


----------



## RosesBones

Can't people learn things through several methods, of which observation is only one?


----------



## Ever

Is that so?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

How does the brain store memories?


----------



## Ever

Is it magic?


----------



## RosesBones

Is it science?


----------



## Ever

Do you think maybe it's both?


----------



## RosesBones

Do you think maybe magic is just something science hasn't explained yet?


----------



## Ever

Are you trying to tell me that you don't believe in unicorns? Sadface...


----------



## RosesBones

Doesn't everyone believe in unicorns?


----------



## Ever

You don't know any non-believers?


----------



## RosesBones

Aren't nonbelievers shunned?


----------



## Cloudsong

What is shunning, really?


----------



## Ever

I don't know, but shouldn't you? I mean, since you're older?


----------



## RosesBones

Why don't you guys know that shunning is basically just intentionally keeping away from or avoiding something?


----------



## Cloudsong

Don't you guys know I shun defining shunning?


----------



## RosesBones

How would we know that?


----------



## Cloudsong

Perhaps through conversation stalking?

*constantly replying with questions makes everything sound highly sarcastic, doesn't it?*


----------



## Ever

(it does :P)

Are you a convo-stalker too?


----------



## Cloudsong

Do you think I am?


----------



## Ever

How should I know? (psh)


----------



## Cloudsong

Through stalking my vm's, doesn't everyone know that?


----------



## Ever

No?


----------



## Cloudsong

Why?


----------



## Ever

I have no idea?


----------



## RosesBones

How is that a question?


----------



## Mai

Can that even _count_ as a question?


----------



## Cloudsong

Does putting a question mark at the end of a statement _always_ make it a question?


----------



## Dar

yes but does putting a cookie at the end of a sentence tastier?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't you realise some of you broke mine and PhaRaoH's rules, and do you have any idea how much of a "Nya" Krazoa would give you in response to that? (Damned Neko...)


----------



## Ever

Does it look like I care?!


----------



## SquishierCobra

Yes?


----------



## Monoking

no?


----------



## Tomboy

Maybe so?


----------



## RosesBones

Why isn't anybody asking a real question?


----------



## Tomboy

Maybe we are mental?


----------



## Monoking

Aren't we all just bricks in the wall?


----------



## RosesBones

Aren't we all just people?


----------



## Monoking

Don't you get the pink floyd reference?


----------



## RosesBones

Is it bad that I have had absolutely zero contact with anything related to Pink Floyd?


----------



## Monoking

Do you really have to ask?


----------



## Luxcario

Why are you talking about that?


----------



## Tomboy

Can we discuss something more interesting?


----------



## Scohui

What do you see as interesting?


----------



## Monoking

What do you?


----------



## Aletheia

What does it matter if beauty is in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## Monoking

Why is twilight kissing that mean magic girl in your avatar?


----------



## sv_01

Isn't Twilight less pink and more purple?


----------



## SquishierCobra

Maybe?


----------



## Aletheia

Does it even matter considering how sweet that pic is?


----------



## Monoking

Do you mean sweet like awesome or sweet like romance?


----------



## Zero Moment

Do you mean Sweet Bro?


----------



## Monoking

Do i?


----------



## Aletheia

Should I try to get into Homestuck again?


----------



## Zero Moment

Maybe you should?


----------



## Monoking

Why not?


----------



## RosesBones

Has anyone else tried to get someone into Homestuck and been completely unable to get them to finish even Act 1?


----------



## Aletheia

Have you?


----------



## RosesBones

Wasn't that implied by the "anyone else" in the question?


----------



## Monoking

Are you really in your own pants?


----------



## Aletheia

Are they comfy?


----------



## Monoking

If i started a club, would you join?


----------



## Aletheia

Would not doing so affect your self-esteem?


----------



## Monoking

Why do you care?


----------



## Ever

What's the club?


----------



## Tomboy

Maybe a non-existant club?

(btw, I woul join ;P)


----------



## Monoking

Why haven't you?


----------



## Ever

Where is it?


----------



## Dar

Is it on the moon?


----------



## Monoking

Don't you know?


----------



## Ever

Why would I ask if I knew?
((seriously though, where is it?))


----------



## Monoking

Are you serious???


----------



## Ever

Do I look like it?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How come nobody's joined my "We Hate Justin Chatwin Club"?


----------



## Monoking

Who's justin chatwin??


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do you reallise how many people asked that when the cast for Dragonball: Evolution was announced?


----------



## Luxcario

No, what does it matter?


----------



## Monoking

Yami Angel Christian said:


> Do you reallise how many people asked that when the cast for Dragonball: Evolution was announced?


(Oh, so that's the bad goku. I was making a dbz reference and didn't even know it!)

Why so serious?


----------



## Ever

Is it true that people are shipping us?


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> Is it true that people are shipping us?


Did i not just say that?
(Although, everyone i asked who implied something told me to buzz off....)


----------



## RosesBones

Do you guys find that just a little bit creepy if people actually are? O_o


----------



## Monoking

^ No, and it seems to be over now, so please shut up, won't you?


----------



## Luxcario

What are you talking about?


----------



## Monoking

People were shipping me and everglider, didn't you hear?


----------



## Luxcario

Is it true?


----------



## Monoking

Yes, but most of it is over, i think?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Whatever happened to private affairs being private?

(I don't know what shipping you're talking about by the way, in case you hadn't guessed yet!)


----------



## Luxcario

What do you mean by that?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You do realise I've slept since then, and have been distracted by Tomb Raider Legend, Underworld and a certain neko telling me she's been told off for being a neko!? *Pant* *Pant*


----------



## Ever

Can you believe we let this thread die for 8 days?


----------



## RosesBones

Does it count as dying if it gets a post in it at the end, or has it just been resurrected?


----------



## Luxcario

Kind of, but can anyone prove that?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did you see it on Page 1 yesterday, before I posted in here, that is?


----------



## Luxcario

No, why did you ask that?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you denying that it wasn't there?


----------



## Ever

What are we talking about?


----------



## Monoking

How would I know?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

So, I really am the only one whose attention isn't fixed firmly on Page 1 of the Forum Games, aren't I?


----------



## Luxcario

Yes, but am I?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How right have you jus proven me? *Sigh*


----------



## Luxcario

Why?


----------



## Monoking

Wynaut?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

When is everyone going to stop with one-word answers cuz they're not allowed?


----------



## Monoking

That's not allowed?


----------



## Luxcario

Why did you never say that?


----------



## Monoking

Yeah, why didn't you?


----------



## Ever

What the frack are we talking about?
Why do I always come in during a convo?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did nobody actually READ the rules?


----------



## Frostagin

Did you screw the rules?


----------



## Krazoa

What kind of rules?


----------



## golden999

God, does anyone read the rules anymore?


----------



## sv_01

What does God have to do with it?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you calling PhaRaoH and me gods?


----------



## Krazoa

Where is PhaRaoH?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What does the Scouter say about my Post Count?


----------



## Krazoa

What is a Scouter Oo?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You haven't seen DragonBall Z?


----------



## Monoking

Don't you know in the original, it was 'Over 8000', but a bad translation turned it into the dumb meme that is 'Over 9000'?


----------



## Dar

I would, but since I'm not educated would that be possible?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't you know it was 9000 in the Manga?


----------



## magnemite

Why should I care?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It's a bit of trivia, isn't it, so why complain?


----------



## Monoking

Do you liek Mudkipz?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have you ever gotten Mudkip on the Personality test for Mystery Dungeon like I did once as an experiment?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Do you know what *exactly *a mudkip is?


----------



## Frostagin

Do you know why Mudkips exist?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do u no Y ur ol liek Mudkipz?

(I promise I won't do that again! Probably...)


----------



## Frostagin

What the *EFF* did you just say?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What, have you never gotten Mudkip on the Mystery Dungeon personality test?


----------



## Dar

Have you ever gotten Squirtle?


----------



## Monoking

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Frostagin

Do you like changing the subject?


----------



## Monoking

Do you like DBZ?


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

What is DBZ?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Did you say anything about DBZ?


----------



## Monoking

Braeburn, are you serious????


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What about DBZ Abridged?


----------



## Frostagin

What about YGOTAS?


----------



## Dar

Did you say something about yogurt?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why isn't "nomilicious" a word?


----------



## Frostagin

Why is killing C-3PO in Lego Star Wars so freaking fun?


----------



## Ever

Is it really?


----------



## CJBlazer

How do you define "fun"?


----------



## Ever

Well, don't you think it depends on the person?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Isn't it how much of a sadist they are?


----------



## magnemite

What's a sadist?


----------



## Monoking

Frostagin said:


> Why is killing C-3PO in Lego Star Wars so freaking fun?


Do you know how happy this sentence has made me??


----------



## The Omskivar

Richie said:


> Do you know how happy this sentence has made me??


Schadenfreude much?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What the hell is that when it's having its tea?


----------



## Ever

Wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why are you asking me?


----------



## Monoking

The Omskivar said:


> Schadenfreude much?


What does that mean?


----------



## sv_01

Can't you speak German?


----------



## Frostagin

Sprechen sie Deuch?

(Holy Roman Empire I hope I spelt that right. I only know a _little_ bit of German.)


----------



## Ever

What if I DON"T speak German?


----------



## CJBlazer

What is German?


----------



## Ever

Are you completely out of it?!


----------



## CJBlazer

What does that mean?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Why don't you ask your _souuuuuuul_ that question?


----------



## CJBlazer

How do you know I wasn't making a joke?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

How do I know you were?


----------



## Ever

Hi Ulqi, how are you?


----------



## CJBlazer

How do you know I am a ninja master?


----------



## Ever

Are you trying to steal my title of Buttercat Ninja-Faerie?


----------



## CJBlazer

Are ou trying to say I am not the best ninja fighter in the entire world?

{hehehe}


----------



## Ever

Is that a challenge? >:D


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Why must we jump to fights so quickly? D:


----------



## Ever

Hey Ulqi, don't you think I'm a better ninja thanCJ?


----------



## CJBlazer

Why must there always be peace?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Why don't you go make some chaos, then?


----------



## Monoking

Why did Prof. Oak give Ash a Pikachu when he could have easily got three more starters from the Pokemon Breeders?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Why ask such an irrelevant question, dearest?


----------



## Monoking

Why? Because I know the answer. Why are the green lyrics in your sig so bright?


----------



## CJBlazer

Why are you watching sigs?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Richie said:


> Why? Because I know the answer. Why are the green lyrics in your sig so bright?


What do you have against Seether? D:


----------



## Monoking

Why does Bakura eat steak so ravenously in you sig?


----------



## CJBlazer

Why has my post been ignored?


----------



## Frostagin

Are ancient Egyptian lightsaber battles awesome or what?


----------



## CJBlazer

Have you seen Anakin Skywalker in mummy form?


----------



## Ever

No, what does he look like?


----------



## CJBlazer

Why should you see him??


----------



## CharizardHammer

Would soul even answer the question?


----------



## Ever

What does soul have anything to do with anything?


----------



## Monoking

Why does my life stink so much?


----------



## Ever

Why does something tell me I'm part of that?
On that note, why is my entire family so prejudice?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Would a hug make you feel better? *Offers cyber hug*


----------



## Ever

Oh thanks, how did you know I like hugs?


----------



## Monoking

How can I make my dreams reality?


----------



## sv_01

What about telling your mother to cosplay Brock?


----------



## CharizardHammer

What does 'cosplay' mean?


----------



## CJBlazer

what does roleplay mean?


----------



## Monoking

Are you serious?


----------



## CJBlazer

Do I sound serious?


----------



## Monoking

Y so serious?


----------



## CJBlazer

Why did you use "Y" instead of using proper grammer?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Wait, I'm not the only one who finds that annoying?


----------



## Ever

You thought you were the only one?


----------



## Monoking

Why is everyone ganging up on me??
;;


----------



## Ever

Did you know you got shipped with Dar?


----------



## Monoking

Why'd you bring _that_ up?


----------



## Ever

Does that mean you know?


----------



## Monoking

What do you think it means?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Dar? You mean DarkAura, as my failing memory is, well, failing?


----------



## Ever

No I mean Cubone, okay?


----------



## Monoking

Why did you phrase it that way?


----------



## Ever

I don't know, can we just change the subject?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Am I welcome to assist you in this matter?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How versatile is the Red-Eyes Family?


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

Which would you prefer: Red-eyes or Blue-eyes dragons?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you really asking ME that?

(And it's "Red-Eyes" and "Blue-Eyes"! Damned Forbidden Memories...)


----------



## Ever

Who do you think he's asking?!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You mean there was somebody else there that he was asking?


----------



## Monoking

Can I have some soup, please?


----------



## CJBlazer

What soup do you want?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Or do you want soap?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Will this palmolive do?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Why are you giving it to me?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You can't jus pass it along to Nightmane?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Why are we chasing each other?


----------



## Monoking

What are words for?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you being philosophical again, you?


----------



## Monoking

You've never heard the song I was quoting?


----------



## CJBlazer

Who wants to be random like me?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Will I need to expend much energy?


----------



## Monoking

Why would you say that?


----------



## Frostagin

Why haven't you seen Hetalia yet?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Where did you get that Neko pic from?


----------



## Krazoa

Why don't you just go find a neko instead nya X3?


----------



## sv_01

Since "neko" means "cat" in Japanese, would a Persian suffice?


----------



## Frostagin

How about Japaneko?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do you suppose there'll be one at Sunday's Manga Night?


----------



## TonyMHFan

What is Sunday Manga Night?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do you have a Forbidden Planet International where you are?

(They hold it once a month or so and it's 20% off everything in store)


----------



## TonyMHFan

Where would I find out? 

Hard to think of non-statement replies.


----------



## Frostagin

How do I know?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do you not have access to Google?


----------



## Frostagin

Shall I look it up?


----------



## Evanlyn

Would it matter if you did?


----------



## Momo(th)

What are we googling again?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Wasn't it badgers?


----------



## Frostagin

Oh god is that a snake?


----------



## Monoking

Why aren't you replying to the Silence Game?


----------



## Momo(th)

Am I insane?


----------



## Evanlyn

How would I know?


----------



## Monoking

Are you a Pickle Inspector?


----------



## sv_01

What do you think about his high Imagination?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Would that happen to explain his being loopy?


----------



## Momo(th)

Are we talking about me?


----------



## Frostagin

Can the summer come super fast?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What temperature is it in your country now?


----------



## Frostagin

It-Hey, is that a diamond?

(It's fairly cold. I mean, it snowed. And considering how warm it's been the past few weeks, that's kind of scary. Freaking Louisville weather.)


----------



## sv_01

Whose relationship does the diamond symbolize?


----------



## Frostagin

Could it be mine and England's?

(WARNING. OBSESSIVE FANGIRL COMING THROUGH.)


----------



## sv_01

Isn't that a heart?


----------



## ole_schooler

Why are hearts and diamonds so overused instead of spades and clubs?  Aren't the black cards cards too?


----------



## sv_01

Does this mean you didn't get the Homestuck reference?


----------



## Frostagin

Why is Homestuck so friggin popular?


----------



## ole_schooler

Why is the creator such a troll?


----------



## sv_01

If Hussie is a troll, is he a jadeblood?


----------



## ZimD

What the fuck does "jadeblood" mean?


----------



## sv_01

What does it sound like?


----------



## Frostagin

Does it sound like The Red Hot Chili Peppers are too effing expensive?
((Coz they are. AGGH GOD DANGIT))


----------



## ZimD

Is that relevant?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why are so many people swearing?

(And I try to avoid it and all...)


----------



## ZimD

Why the hell are you so easily offended?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't you like my attempts at being polite?


----------



## Momo(th)

Why are the servers so busy lately?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

So I'm not the only one it's annoying, then?


----------



## Frostagin

Aren't you glad that they're working again?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Have you sometimes been unable to join for 2 hours like me?


----------



## ZimD

Haven't we all?


----------



## savol456

Why don't we just a get a bunch of hamsters to run on a wheel so the server gets better?


----------



## ZimD

Do you have any idea how ineffective that would be?


----------



## Dar

You don't get how well that would work?


----------



## ZimD

Are you implying that it would?


----------



## Dar

Yes, but do you think that camels would work better?


----------



## Momo(th)

Wouldn't kiwi's be more cute, though?


----------



## Dar

Are you implying that kiwis would make it perfect?
*evil laugh*


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Why wouldn't kiwis make it perfect?


----------



## savol456

Do hamsters not have better stamina so they could be more efficient?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

How can we be sure of each's stamina?


----------



## savol456

Could we not get them a lot of brownies to make sure they run all day on sugar rush?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't you realise that if we could harness the power of moaning, Great Britain would rule the internet?

(Seriously! What DON'T we Brits moan about?)


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

How could one group rule the internet without serious issues?


----------



## Draaklug

How big could these serious issues get?


----------



## Automata heart

how big COULDN'T they get?


----------



## savol456

Why should we care who runs it, it's the Internet, won't it stay the same regardless?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you seriously telling me you wouldn't notice all the sudden Britishness on the net?

(Oh, we have serious issues all right! They're mostly called the Coallition Government, at the moment!)


----------



## Momo(th)

Haven't we've already been taken over by Brits since Harry Potter?


----------



## CJBlazer

Could we get off this issue please?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Can we not get rid of all Tory Politicians?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Who are Tory Politicians?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

How did politicians get into the conversation?


----------



## Momo(th)

If SOPA passes, then wouldn't they be everywhere?


----------



## Sypl

Why aren't you more concerned about ACTA?


----------



## Momo(th)

Why do people want to kill the internet?


----------



## Sypl

Why do you use the internet?


----------



## BlasTech

What is the internet?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why don't more people call it the "Tinterweb"?


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

Where do people call it that?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're not familiar with the Yorkshire accent then?


----------



## Frostagin

What if I've never been out of America before?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Would that not contradict your Location?


----------



## Frostagin

What if I only put that there because I like Sherlock?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Is Sherlock an acceptable reason?


----------



## Spatz

When is he not?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How much of a "NYA" do you think I'd get for referencing L?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

You're actually referencing L?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Isn't it a shame Krazoa isn't here to hear us mentioning DeathNote?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

What if it isn't a shame, but a blessing?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you saying only we Knights of the Blue Flame find teasing her fun?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Do you find it fun?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't most people in the Forum Games?


----------



## Momo(th)

Is my new avatar scary?


----------



## Zexion

Do you want it to be?


----------



## Hogia

Are you really sure you want to know?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You really want to compare Avatar pictures with a Knight of the Blue Flame?


----------



## Momo(th)

What is this "Knights of the Blue Flame" you speak of?


----------



## norblarchoop

why do you need to know?


----------



## Hogia

Why don't you want to tell me?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You haven't seen any of us on Xbox Live, then?


----------



## Dar

Who says we even have Xbox?


----------



## golden999

What happened to Nintendo?


----------



## savol456

What happened to playing outside?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're saying the useless gadgets that are Nintendo, PlayStation Move and Xbox Kinect are wasting our time?


----------



## Hogia

You're saying they're useless?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you seriously implying that the Nintendo Wii is anything other than a useless waste of space?


----------



## Frostagin

Why am I so busy I can't even see the Avengers until Monday next week?!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You seriously want to see that Marvel crap?


----------



## Frostagin

Should I pity you for your taste in movies?
((I could get angry, but I'm feeling nice today.))


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

So, I'm wrong for preferring Manga to Marvel, then?


----------



## Frostagin

It's alright if you prefer one to the other, but don't you think calling it crap is a little harsh?

((I don't read/watch them for the art, I do so for the characters. I actually prefer manga/anime art.))


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You don't realise I call a lot of things I don't like crap, like London 2012, do you?


----------



## Norm

Of course I don't, but do you realize that the Dewgong has just entered the bacon strip?


----------



## Keldeo

What bacon strip?


----------



## Ven

There are bacon strips?


----------



## Norm

Can I have a bacon strip?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you deliberately trying to make me hungry?


----------



## Norm

No sir, but is the cake a lie?


----------



## sv_01

Or is it just a fake?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

So you've never reached the end, then?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Wouldn't it just be hilarious if I popped in randomly, knowing nothing about what you speak of, and participated in this game?


----------



## Norm

That is precisely what I am doing right now, but is the cake a lie?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why don't you play Portal all the way through and see for yourself?


----------



## Norm

I did, but did you?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What, you mean you've never of the wonder of the Let's Play?


----------



## Norm

Let's plays are awesome (especially Yuoaman's) but can you give me your Red Eyes?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What am I going to get in return for my precious Red-Eyes Black Dragon?


----------



## savol456

Are you afraid of getting ripped off?


----------



## magnemite

Do you feel Yami Angel's pain?


----------



## Norm

Would you take a bunch of Kuriboh?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why is life so cruel? =P


----------



## sv_01

Do you except the laws of nature to care about us?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

How do the trees not shield us from evil and dark fates?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you trying to explain photosynthesis?


----------



## Norm

Is photosynthesis really outputting C6H12O6, or is the glucose a lie?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What is C6H12O6?


----------



## Frostagin

Why is Homestuck so popular?


----------



## sv_01

Are you trying to outrun what is already here?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You don't know it's behind you, hiding from your nostril hair?


----------



## sv_01

Why don't you summon nightgaunts on it?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What is homestuck exactly?


----------



## Kiwi

Are you REALLY lucky?


----------



## sv_01

Is Vriska going to get referenced?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What the hell are we talking about with Homestuck and Vriska and all that stuff?
Err, I guess I'm lucky. Shiny Ponyta on Diamond with no Poke Balls?


----------



## sv_01

Should we talk about Lord English instead?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

How do you come up with these things? =P


----------



## Kiwi

Why must everything devolve into Homestuck eventually?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What is Homestuck?!?! =P


----------



## godzilla898

Who are the mysterious goats?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Where did your idea of "goats" come from?
What is Homestuck?!?!


----------



## sv_01

Could Godzilla mean seagoats?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How do you know you haven't jus upset him cuz he meant airgoats?
I'd Google it if I were you, Lucky, that's what I do when people go too American on me, so you'd think they'd use Google when I go British...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Are we sure he didn't mean mountain goats? =P
*laughs nervously* I got handed a link via VM. And plus, depending on my mood, I use Bing as well, just for the facts. =P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

But what if he meant firegoats?


----------



## godzilla898

Could I have meant scapegoats?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

How many more types of goats are we going to go through before somebody mysteriously changes the topic again? =P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did he jus try to turn the topic over to Yu-Gi-Oh!?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What do you mean "turn the topic to Yu-Gi-Oh"?
Please do. =P


----------



## sv_01

Is that the weird anime with the Dark Pharaoh in it?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

How can you not know what Yu-Gi-Oh is?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

There's someone who doesn't know what Yu-Gi-Oh! is? On HERE? NOW?


----------



## Ever

Seriously? Is that humanly possible?!


----------



## sv_01

What's so strange about people who don't watch anime?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

There are people on here who don't watch Animé??? *Faints from shock*


----------



## Ever

Can I like, freak out now?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Can you jus send a Neko over to revive me first?


----------



## Ever

Where's the neko?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have you looked in the basket we got her for her birthday? (Hey, she wanted it...)


----------



## Ever

Who's birthday?


----------



## sv_01

Could he mean a glowy purple cat entity?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Can cats even have purple fur? Or are you referring to Ni No Kuni? (I do not import Japanese games. I just read about this one) =P


----------



## sv_01

What if she just glows purple?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Can a cat even _glow_, regardless of color?
(I own three cats, and they don't glow)


----------



## Ever

What, you don't want a glowing cat?


----------



## PhaRaoH

There are glowing cats? OMG where? O:


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Can anyone provide me of proof that there are glowing cats in existence? =P


----------



## sv_01

What about these kitties?


----------



## PhaRaoH

Can I have one? ;w; Or two... Or ten...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

How is that possible? Also, PhaRoaH, do you know what there/their/they're to use and when? =P


----------



## PhaRaoH

Why? Did I use the wrong one at the wrong time? O:

Yes, I did and I fixed it xD derp


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

So you do know then? And would you like to look at my Lapras? =P


----------



## PhaRaoH

Does your Lapras dance? :3


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

(How random!) I think they do, but why do you want to know? =P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You haven't heard her pestering me to get my Shiny Lapras to dance, then, have you?

Sam: "I don't pester anyone, you keep bullying me!!!"

Christian: "No, we keep teasing you cuz we all love you so!"

Sam: "Same difference..."

(And PhaRaoH? Random? How dare you imply such a thing! She's not random! Much... *head scratch with sweat bubble*)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You have a shiny Lapras!? (Not that I want one, but... The whole random thing involves a story. Basically, whenever I do a presentation, I put in an animated Lapras. People keep on flaming me with stuff about dancing Lapras and I'm all "WTF YOU IDIOTS!?!? HAVE YOU NEVER HEARD OF ANIMATION!?!? PLUS, ALL 'MON DO THAT IN BLACK AND WHITE SO YOU CAN sEND YOUR PUNY LITTLE BUT TO AUSTRIA! *slaps face* Just realised I asked PhaRoaH to look at my Lapras. So _obviously_ it is expected to do something other Lapras' can't.) =P


----------



## Ever

When did we start talking abut dancing Pokemon?


----------



## sv_01

Would it be less weird if we were talking about dancing Grass-type Pokémon?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Who has had a Lillilgant use Quiver Dance?


----------



## Ever

Am I the only one here who doesn't have Black or White?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You mean you have never considered getting the latest fully translated best games of all time!?!? =P


----------



## Ever

Well, yeah, but why does it matter?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What do you mean *why does it matter*?


----------



## Ever

Ehat do you think I meant?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What did you mean? And did I seriously put asterisks where I was supposed to put speech marks?


----------



## Ever

Did you just ask me the same question twice?


----------



## Karousever

Would it matter if they did? Also, what is potato?


----------



## Keldeo

What potato?


----------



## sv_01

Is there a computer in it?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Can we not talk about RNG or something?


----------



## Keldeo

Why were we even talking about RNGs in the first place?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why did I randomly change the topic? The RNG says 330


----------



## Keldeo

Wait-- you changed the topic?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Aren't RNGs and computers even _slightly_ related?


----------



## Keldeo

Uh... yes?


----------



## Karousever

What's wrong with us people?


----------



## Keldeo

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## godzilla898

Does anything have to do with anything?


----------



## Keldeo

Well, anything has to at least do with something, right?


----------



## godzilla898

Could there be something so random it doesn't have to do with anything at all?


----------



## savol456

Would something random, regardless of whatever it is, not have an association with something regardless of how random it was?


----------



## Karousever

Could one assume that another person other than themself got confused by the last post?


----------



## savol456

Could one assume that confusion is just an illusion of viewing what truly is _reality..._?


----------



## Karousever

Is it possible you're getting too deep?


----------



## sv_01

Is our placid island of ignorance getting initiated?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What were we talking about?
No, seriously. I think we've de-railed the thread. =P


----------



## Keldeo

Why did we even start talking about what we were talking about?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Ever doesn't have Black or White either, and why would I want to go to Austria?

(I hate the Gen V Starters, I don't have a DS, and my DS Emulator IS SO SLOW!!!)


----------



## Keldeo

Why did we start talking bout Austria?


----------



## sv_01

Oh my, is Yami answering LL's animated Lapras post?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Wait, what?


----------



## Keldeo

When did LL ever post an animated Lapras?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I think I'm going insane, so can somebody help me out?


----------



## sv_01

Why don't you read some Lovecraft to help yourself?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Whats... Lovecraft?


----------



## sv_01

Have you never heard about the author of such stories as The Call of Cthulhu?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Whats... The Call of Cthulhu?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Isn't that also a Metallica song?


----------



## sv_01

Why is Metallica the first thing that comes to people's mind when Cthulhu is mentioned?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Doesn't anybody know theres a Cthulhu in Cave Story?


----------



## sv_01

Wait, are there actually _more_ Cthulhus in Cave Story?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Do you own a Wii?


----------



## hyphen

Do _you_ own one?


----------



## Keldeo

What happens if I do?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Pfft, why would owning a Wii be bad?


----------



## Keldeo

Why would not owning a Wii be good?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You don't see that the Wii is nothing more than a scam that Nintendo has inflicted upon the world?


----------



## Keldeo

Why did we even start talking about Wiis again?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why don''t we get a mod to lock this thread up because there's only like 4 people posting here and we've hit our 740th post?


----------



## Keldeo

Why should we?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Doesn't the fact me and PhaRaoH started this thread mean we have the final say in that?


----------



## Keldeo

Why the heck did we start talking about whatever we were talking about? [Seriously, I don't remember anymore.]


----------



## hyphen

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Keldeo

Why don't we talk about Shiny Pokemon and forget about this mess?


----------



## hyphen

There was a mess here?


----------



## Keldeo

Why can't you see the mess?


----------



## hyphen

Why do I have to see it?


----------



## Keldeo

Why are the aliens attacking _us_ now?!


----------



## hyphen

What?


----------



## Keldeo

Why don't you look up and see for yourself?


----------



## hyphen

Why can't you just tell me?


----------



## Keldeo

What are you doing?


----------



## hyphen

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Keldeo

Why are we the only two active posters?


----------



## Momo(th)

More importantly, why am I so awesome?


----------



## ElectricTogetic

Is it because of your avatar?


----------



## hyphen

How does your avatar make you awesome?


----------



## Keldeo

Why did VBA just quit on me?


----------



## sv_01

Did you do something weird?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why do you all have to revive this while I take a break from forum games and life in general?


----------



## sv_01

What makes you think we're reviving it?


----------



## Keldeo

Why did you suddenly mention reviving stuff?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did Mystic miss the rule about 1-word-posts?


----------



## Keldeo

Why am I thinking about evolving my starter before Brock?


----------



## sv_01

Is it in Gold?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why would a starter be unevolved before battling Brock in GSC/HGSS?


----------



## Keldeo

When doing an Only Run with a Starter, perhaps?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did you mean Fire Red, Leaf Green or a Pokémon Hack?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Do you realise I was answering sv's question with a question?


----------



## Keldeo

Why do you have a Mudkip in your sig?


----------



## sv_01

Are the triple "p"s your new typing quirk?


----------



## Keldeo

[no, the p-key jammed and I didn't notice. fixing it soon.]

What do you know about my quirks?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why do you question mah Mudkipz?


----------



## Keldeo

Did you know that the common lilac flowers when the sum of the squares of the mean daily temperatures in Celsius since the end of the previous frost add up to 4,264?

[no, I didn't either.]


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What the hell did you jus say?

(No, really!)


----------



## Keldeo

Have you not read _Circles_, by James Burke, Chapter 22 ("Healthy Blooms", page 133, paragraph 1, sentence 2)?

[A Belgian astronomer and mathematician named Adolphe Quetelet discovered it.]


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

So, what the hell does it even mean?

(Maths was NOT my strong suit...)


----------



## Keldeo

[I think it means that the hotter it gets, the sooner the common lilac will flower.]

Why don't we change the subject to something more relaxing than maths?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Will any of this help fix my charger?


----------



## Keldeo

No, why would it?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What's wrong with it exactly?


----------



## Keldeo

What were we talking about?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Would you know how to fix a problematic charger?

(I'm guessing it's either a phone charger or a DS charger...)


----------



## Keldeo

Why would you think I would be technically literate?

[From what LL was talking about, I think it's a computer charger.]


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Would you be able to help with it?

(Educated guess based on generally what users on TCoD are interested in!)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I don't know, would you?

(And Absoul got it right. My phone is literally brand new so it hasn't broken, yet and my DS charger spends most of it's time in my sister's room)


----------



## Keldeo

Why does my computer mess up every time I turn it on? *rage*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Could it be because of your background?

(Mine literally shatters at my background's awesomeness)


----------



## Keldeo

(No, my background's the default.)

How awesome is your background?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why is your background default?

(Mine is a Kingdom Hearts one. It's pretty epic imo)


----------



## Keldeo

Why should I change it?

(It's a picture of a bunch of rocks, but I'm changing it to a picture of a flower because I've had this wallpaper for a while and it's losing its awesomeness)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why rocks?

(Mine was a Lapras sprite at one point. Tiled.)


----------



## savol456

Why are we talking about computer backgrounds?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why don't you look back a few pages?


----------



## Frostagin

Why can't we be lazy?


----------



## Keldeo

Why am I thinking about elephants right now?


----------



## Amala

Why are the elephants thinking of _you_?


----------



## Keldeo

Why am I suddenly reminded of math?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why are we talking about elephants and math?


----------



## hyphen

What branch of math?


----------



## Keldeo

[Algebra 1. Because my alg 1 teacher liked elephants]

Why do you care?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you seriously trying to imply maths is worth caring about?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What is so bad at maths? And why would branches have anything to do with maths?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Where did branches come into it?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why are you posting in so many Forum Games?


----------



## Keldeo

[your question lacks a subject. your argument is invalid.]

Where did I see that Pidgey sprite before...?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

(... Wha?!)
What Pidgey sprite?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How and when did we get onto a Pidgey sprite?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Wouldn't a better question be "Why not randomly talk about Pidgey sprites?"?


----------



## Amala

Wait, what's wrong with Pidgey sprites?


----------



## Keldeo

What the heck?


----------



## Scootaloo

What in the world is this all about?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why don't you look in the past/future pages?


----------



## Kamara

Where are you in the future?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Did I mention time travel? (I meant in the thread. I have it set to newest first, but the standard is oldest first)


----------



## sv_01

Are you a Time Lord?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Isn't the Doctor the last time lord? (Last time I checked he was)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Did you forget The Master?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Didn't 



Spoiler: Doctor Who



The Doctor kick the Master's butt


?


----------



## kyeugh

Didn't people stop watching Dr. Who when they realized it makes you morbidly obsessive?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Did it make you morbidly obsessive? (I honestly did not know this)


----------



## sv_01

What if Mohac is just dysphemising "innocent fan"?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What is "dysymphonic" or whatever?


----------



## Keldeo

How did I not get emails about this place?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why haven't I been getting e-mails about anything?


----------



## Keldeo

Why are Pidgeys brown instead of, say, grey?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Do you not know of Nintendo logic?


----------



## Keldeo

why, Nintendo?


----------



## sv_01

If you have a problem with Pidgey's color, what do you think about Rattata?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have you not seen that Atticus guy boot one out of the way?


----------



## kyeugh

Why does the Team Galactic guy have a jiggly butt in the manga?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't you mean Team Rocket?


----------



## Keldeo

Why is the Rocket theme from the anime so darn cheesy?


----------



## sv_01

Aren't they comic relief villains?


----------



## Keldeo

What about--- MEOWTH THAT'S RII-- meowth?


----------



## Wobbles

Why does everybody forget how bad ass Wobbuffet is?


----------



## sv_01

Could it be because you can now deplete its PP easily?


----------



## Keldeo

But it has the 3rd highest HP in the game, right?

[wrong, I think it's like fifth or something, not sure]


----------



## sv_01

What about just bringing it to low health and then doing stuff?


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Why ARE we talking about Wobbuffet when EVERYBODY knows that Wynaut is better?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why is Wynaut better than Wobbuffet?


----------



## Keldeo

You all know that Wynaut's most powerful, nervous-breakdown-inducing, terrifying, scary, move is Splash, right?


----------



## sv_01

Isn't Encore more fearsome?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

A) Who cares about Encore?
B) Wynaut learns Splash?!


----------



## CloudCat

Why don't you care about Encore? And how did you learn that Wynaut learns splash?


----------



## Keldeo

[@LL: Level One, plain 'n' simple.
@CC: by reading the post above him. :B
@sv: yeah it is. :P]

Why do you care?


----------



## Ever

Hi guys did you miss me?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Where have you been?


----------



## CloudCat

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Keldeo

Why is your signature so impossibly long?


----------



## CloudCat

[I'm sorry about the signature, I'll change it :)]
Why are all your signatures sound do poetic and romantic?


----------



## Ever

CloudCat, why are you being so rude to Lapras-chan? Tsk tsk.


----------



## CloudCat

Why do you think I was being mean?

(I'm sorry if I offended anybody. It wan't meant, in any way, to be rude. I promise.)


----------



## Ever

(No worries man I'm just playing :)
Isn't it obvious?


----------



## CloudCat

(Okay, good. I was worried.)
Why is it so obvious?


----------



## Frostagin

Would anyone like a cupcake?


----------



## sv_01

Are you making them out of ponies?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Aren't cupcakes made with... Cake mix? Why did I forgot all the ingredients?


----------



## CloudCat

Shouldn't you know what cupcakes are made out of?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How come you're not calling them buns, instead?


----------



## Frostagin

...How about I just make some scones?


----------



## sv_01

Shall I make tea then?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why have tea when you can have hot chocolate?


----------



## sv_01

Is hot chocolate British enough?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why not?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

If you want to be British, then why not try Yorkshire Puddings, preferably NOT Aunt Bessi's, though?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Are you British, or just English?


----------



## sv_01

Isn't England part of Great Britain?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why are we discussing whether England is part of GB? (Of course it is! =P)


----------



## Harvest Ty

Why not? Does the topic not interest you?


----------



## Keldeo

Why doesn't it interest _you_?


----------



## CloudCat

Why should it interest me?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why not?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Why are you discussing that for so long?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

As I said before, why not?


----------



## CloudCat

Why do you ask "why not?" so much?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do you not realise that that is actually against the rules that PhaRaoH and I initially laid down when we came up with this Game?

(And I'm actually from the North of England, where the word "the" is absent except for when we are stating the fact we do not say the word "the", and no Southerner can do a convincing Northern accent either as they always throw in a fictitious tick in place of where you would normally say "the", e.g. Real Yorkshireman: "'Good, 'Bad, 'Ugly"! "Northern" accent: t'Good, t'Bad, t'Ugly!" Y'see what I did? I would post as I talk, but you wouldn't understand me!)


----------



## CharizardHammer

How long has it been since you set the rules?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are you seriously expecting me to go and check the first post?

(The answer will be about 10 minutes before that!)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why not? Why does it even matter?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do you want people to keep picking you up on breaking the rules?

(And don't you dare say screw the rules...)


----------



## CloudCat

Why can't I break the rules?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't you realise you're supposed to follow the rules so you would be a "law abididng citizen" as they say across 'Pond?


----------



## CloudCat

Did you know that I'm a little rebellious, so I don't follow all rules, as long as my rebellion isn't harming anyone?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do you know what happened to the Rebel Alliance?


----------



## CloudCat

Do you think I know what happened to the Rebel Alliance?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Didn't the Rebel Alliance win?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Do you realise I was just joking around?


----------



## CloudCat

Did you know that I thought you were joking from the beginning?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Can you see the shrapnel of my head everywhere?


----------



## sv_01

Did your horn fly off?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Do you not see it on his head?


----------



## CloudCat

Is it really missing?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Did you not see my mind being blown?


----------



## sv_01

Did a universe-devouring demon explode out of it?


----------



## Keldeo

When did demons come into play?


----------



## CharizardHammer

What did it play?


----------



## Keldeo

Why don't you like demons?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Who _does_ like demons?


----------



## CloudCat

Why are you assuming that nobody likes demons?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Are we to assume then that you all in fact like Daemons? Or that I'm a touch-typist who can't find the sodding question mark on a QWERTY keyboard?


----------



## CloudCat

Did you know that the question mark is right next to the shift key on a QUERTY keyboard?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What the devil is a QUERTY keyboard?

(It's called QWERTYUIOP cuz of the arrangement of the keys on the top row of your standard keyboard for simplicity for touch-typists as they are arranged by means of popular keys!)


----------



## CloudCat

How can you not understand what a QUERTY keyboard is?

(It should be called QWERTYUIOP, but I guess QWERTY is just the more popular name.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're not a touch-typist, are you?

(It IS called QWERTYUIOP, or QWERTY for short!)


----------



## CloudCat

How can you tell?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Do you know that some of the buttons differ on a QWERTY keyboard?
(For example,on this key board in front of me (the only one I need to press F5 over 9000 times) has the up arrow/PgUp button in between the ?// and Right Shift key)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have you ever seen different laptop keyboards?

(They seem to have minor differences like that, and I jus got the distinct impression from what you seem to know about keyboard layouts for letters in particular, as a touch-typist, the first thing you learn is where the keys are in relation to where your fingers are supposed to go: Left Hand fingers over ASDF and thumb on Space Bar, with Right Hand fingers over JKL; and thumb on Space Bar! And your right pinky goes over the semi-colon/colon key, by the way!)


----------



## Keldeo

(there's the "ergonomic" which is supposed to be better for your hands, and germans use QWERTZ (y and z are switched, with some minor other stuff)

Why don't we all just forget about keyboards and go have some tea?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why do we always bring tea up?


----------



## sv_01

Are you suggesting we should have a fancy French dinner instead?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Can't we have a traditional full English roast complete with Yorkshire Puddings, fresh chips as peeled, cut and fried by me, gravy and whatever you fancy instead?

(My nephew loves my chips!)


----------



## CloudCat

Perhaps we can have pancakes instead?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Did you know that I would like the one that the Ugg Man said?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What's wrong with pancakes?
I vote pancakes!


----------



## CloudCat

Doesn't everyone like pancakes?


(I love pancakes!! Perhaps only 12 year olds eat pancakes...XD)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

But it's Sunday tomorrow, so can't we have a roast anyway?

(I don't have pancakes all that often, I have noodles instead!)


----------



## CloudCat

Can we compromise, and have tofu instead?

(I really don't like noodles :D I prefer pancakes.)


----------



## CharizardHammer

What about English roast *and* pancakes?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What is your IQ, for that is such an amazing idea?


----------



## CloudCat

Do you know of any IQ tests that are free?


----------



## Hippy

Why don't you go find one yourself?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Do I have to?


----------



## CloudCat

Don't you want to?


----------



## Frostagin

Why would he want to do that?


----------



## Keldeo

Surely you know why he wants to do that, don't you?


----------



## CloudCat

Why do you assume that he knows why?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why are we suddenly assuming things again?


----------



## CloudCat

Are you against assumtions?


----------



## Hippy

Do you particularly like assumptions?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did anyone else hear a "Nya" in response to Sv's second most recent Vending Machine post?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Are we both perhaps going delusional, but in different ways?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Does no American know how to pronounce Citroén correctly?

(As in the car manufacturer!)


----------



## CharizardHammer

How did you get the 'é' in your text, when you are british?


----------



## sv_01

Couldn't he just copypaste it from Bulbapedia?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Don't some keyboards have an option to hold Alt/Alt Gr and a letter to get some form of accent on it?
(I can do it to. Éé)


----------



## sv_01

What if Yami has the one with the Euro symbol on the E key?


----------



## CharizardHammer

Did you know I have a keyboard and system that allow me to write ě š č ř ž ý á í é instead os 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0?


----------



## sv_01

Did you have to tell everyone?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

So, how come Americans can't say aluminium correctly?

(It ends "I-U-M"!)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why can't I say "simultaneously" the British way?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do you say it in the British manner?


----------



## CloudCat

Do you say aluminum in a British manner?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Since when was that how you spelled "Aluminium"?


----------



## CloudCat

Isn't that one of the ways to spell it?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Since when were there any other ways of spelling Aluminium, besides foreign languages, that is?

(I can't say it's chemical symbol, cuz it's Al, which obviously means it's not based on a different version of its name like with Gold, Sodium, Mercury or Potassium!)


----------



## CharizardHammer

Do you not know about the czech version "Hliník"?


----------



## sv_01

Didn't he say "besides foreign languages"?


----------



## CloudCat

The Ugg Man did say "besides foreign languages", right?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Did somebody say "heresy"? *prepares exterminatus orders*


----------



## CharizardHammer

Who is to be exterminated?


----------



## sv_01

Is Grimdour allocating Plungerkind or something?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Who says I'm not declaring the extermination of every xenos scum?


----------



## sv_01

Is this supposed to remind me of the Daleks?


----------



## CloudCat

What is Daleks?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

How can you not know what Daleks are?


----------



## CJBlazer

Do you know what Daleks is?


----------



## CloudCat

Did you know that you should've said "are" instead of "is"?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

So, I'm not the only person on the internet that bad grammar annoys?

(Though, I did kinda know that and it was refreshing!)


----------



## CloudCat

I don't know, are you?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

He isn't, is he?


----------



## LadyJirachu

What does that mean? o.o' *blinku*


----------



## Spoon

What does anything /really/ mean?


----------



## Spoon

Or maybe, love really means Riku?


----------



## sv_01

Does this Riku person have evil demonic seduction powers?


----------



## LadyJirachu

I don't know, I guess he does when i'm around him? o-0;


----------



## Scootaloo

Riku is from Kingdom Hearts, right?


----------



## LadyJirachu

Yes, I suppose he is? :P


----------



## Spoon

Unless he isn't, right?


----------



## LadyJirachu

But, I probably would likely love him all the same? XD;


----------



## Scootaloo

Perhaps?


----------



## LadyJirachu

Why wouldn't I? :P


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Are there any other Rikus apart from the one in KH?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Putting a question mark at the end of a sentence does not technically constitute a question! AND NO MORE ONE-WORD QUESTIONS!!!)

Is anyone else bothered the world didn't end on Friday?

(And the Kingdom Hearts Riku is the first person that popped into my head when I read it in King of the Hill!)


----------



## Hippy

Why in the world are you bothered by that?


----------



## sv_01

Could Yami be hoping to meet the Great Old Ones?


----------



## Hippy

Is that even possible?


----------



## Scootaloo

Is anything possible?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Is it Popsicle®?


----------



## Hippy

Why would it be Popsicle?


----------



## LadyJirachu

Does it look like sea salt ice cream?
:)


----------



## sv_01

What if it's seaweed ice cream?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why did I nearly want to ask Chu why she like sea salt ice cream?


----------



## Hippy

Don't you know that Sea Salt ice cream is from Kingdom Hearts, and she likes those games?


----------



## LadyJirachu

Its hard to believe I like a game franchice that apperently isn't Pokemon? XD;


----------



## Hippy

Why would that be hard to believe?


----------



## LadyJirachu

Because all I liked when I first joined the old TCoD was Pokemon, pretty much? XD;


----------



## Hippy

Why didn't I know that?


----------



## LadyJirachu

Because maybe we weren't a member back when I was in around 2004? XD;


----------



## Hippy

Do you like Kirby?


----------



## LadyJirachu

Do you? :P


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Who doesn't like Kirby?
<(0.0)> <(0.0<) (>0.0)>


----------



## LadyJirachu

Maybe George W. Bush doesn't? XD;


----------



## Edoc'sil

What about George H. W. Bush, does _he_ like Kirby?


----------



## LadyJirachu

I wouldn't think so? XD;


----------



## Pikakirby

Maybe he does? XD;


----------



## Hippy

Why would he like Kirby?


----------



## Edoc'sil

Why would he, or anyone for that matter, NOT like Kirby?


----------



## Scootaloo

Who doesn't like Kirby?


----------



## Hippy

Why would anybody like Kirby in the first place?

EDIT: I was Ninja'd.

But still: Why would anybody like Kirby in the first place?


----------



## Edoc'sil

Mayhaps because it's a somewhat awesome game series?


----------



## Hippy

Why is it such an awesome game series?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Am I seriously the only person on TCoD who grew up with pure SEGA and not a drop of Nintendo?

(Seriously, I got a Mega Drive II/Mega CD II Combi in the mid-90's! It wasn't until, like, November 2000 when I bought a GameBoy Colour and Pokémon Blue Version, before I went to see Pokémon: The Movie 2000!)


----------



## Scootaloo

So, I'm not the only one who really appreciates SEGA? (because Sonic is awesome.)


----------



## LadyJirachu

I don't see why you would be? :)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Why isn't Sonic awesome?


----------



## LadyJirachu

I thought he was? :P


----------



## Hippy

Sonic is awesome?

(Actually, yes, I do think Sonic is awesome.)


----------



## LadyJirachu

What about Mario? :P
(i know lol this game's pretty funny XD)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

How does one get past the second world in Mario games?


----------



## LadyJirachu

I don't know, I guess, do you? :P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What is with your Avatar, are they Traps?

(Sonic WAS awesome, since the Dreamcast, it's been terrible! Blame Nintendo! It really IS their fault, cuz that's when they got their grubby little mitts on it and started making "games" that featured Sonic, such as "Mario And Sonic At The Olympics"!)


----------



## LadyJirachu

Its just 2 boys hugging and it looks cute imo? XD;


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Are you sure it's not that moment in the DDD ad where they're falling?


----------



## LadyJirachu

It doesn't LOOK it? :o XD


----------



## Hippy

*Does it look it?*

(And to continue the Mario and Sonic discussion, I agree with Yami, "Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games" was the stupidest thing ever, as Nintendo and Sega are corporate enemies, so why would they collaborate? Also, I love Mario about 300 times more than Sonic, but Sonic is still cool. ESPECIALLY SONIC HEROES FOR THE XBOX! (<----- That is like the best game ever, other that Super Mario Bros.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did they really have to include Pirates of the Carribean in Kingdem Hearts II, especially seeing as the proper cast were too busy filming Dead Man's Chest, so we wound up with a Jonny Depp wannabe, someone who barely sounds like Orlando Bloom, I'm not sure if that actually is Geoffery Rush, and she sounds NOTHING like Keira Knightly, but instead they were the cast of the game which nobody wanted, cuz all games based on movies are terrible beyond belief?

(They can't seem to make a good game based on a movie, and movies based on games tend to be so bad it defies belief, take the 2 Tomb Raiders for example! And Sonic Heroes, from what I've seen is questionable at best and Dr. Robotnik seems to have disappeared from the Sonic 'verse altogether! And sorry, I can kinda go on a bit of a rant sometimes, especially as I've cleared Port Royal on my recent run-through, and I forgot how bad it was...)


----------



## Hippy

Why do you think all games based on movies are so horrible?

(I haven't ever heard of movies based on games. And Dr. Robotnik is still in Sonic, but they renamed him to Dr. Eggman.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have you ever played them, seriously?

(I'm a lot more versed with the Sonic universe, trust me: There is NO Dr. Eggman, he's a myth! That's actually ONE JOKE from Sonic Adventure that Nintendo being Nintendo took too far by changing his name and expecting everyone to jus accept it! Well I don't, either he's Dr. Robotnik, or Sonic no longer has a villain, it's that simple!)


----------



## sv_01

What is the problem with games being set in movie universes?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

You think there isn't a problem?


----------



## sv_01

Wouldn't movies set in video game worlds be worse?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Can you actually tell which one is worse?

(They're both jus as bad as each other in my experience... Tomb Raider springs to mind! And not jus Cradle of Life: Both films! Though the only real difference is that we don't actually want them to make games based on films, but the only reason they do is cuz they're looking to cash in, and seem to think a second rate product is jus what we want! You want an example of THAT: Transformers: The Game, based on the one with Shia LeBeouf or however you spell it, I don't care!)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Do you think people actually care?


----------



## sv_01

Isn't there anything interesting about the idea of a movie set in Minecraftia or Pacman Land?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You really want them to do that, don't you?

(The problem with Games based on films is that we don't want them, and with films based on games, they jus don't do a good job of them!)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Won't they just destroy everything we hold dear?


----------



## Scootaloo

Wait, what movies are you talking about?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have you not read the previous posts since your own last post like I do every time I come on?

(I like to make sure I'm up to date, you know?)


----------



## Hippy

Doesn't everybody do that?

(Also, I know this is kind of late, but in Sonic Heroes, Dr. Robotnik was actually named Dr. Eggman, and in Sonic Colors, he was named Dr. Eggman, and pretty much all of the Sonic games within the last few years, he was named Dr. Eggman. I think.)


----------



## Scootaloo

But I thought nobody did that?

(the only time Eggman refers to himself as Dr. Robotnik in the games is in Sonic Adventure, by the way)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

So, I'm seriously the only one?

(Nintendo have had Sonic since then, that's why! They're killing the Sonic franchise! In fact it IS dead, Nintendo are jus abusing it to make money!)


----------



## Scootaloo

I guess?

(What in the world makes you think that..)


----------



## Hippy

Don't you know that I did that?

(And Yami, you're right. I'm sorry.)


----------



## LadyJirachu

I didn't know it?
*angel halo~*
:)


----------



## LadyJirachu

I didn't know it?
*angel halo~*
:)


----------



## CJBlazer

What didn't you know?


----------



## Hippy

What do you know?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why did you both post the same non-question?


----------



## DarkAura

Why didn't _you_?


----------



## Hippy

Maybe The Ugg Man didn't for no reason?

(Sorry about the double negative! I don't know how I can make that more grammatically correct!)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Could you not think of another way to put it?

(It's all right, I think I get what you're saying!)


----------



## Hippy

Didn't I just say that?

(Okay, good! :))


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why does Jirachu's signature make me want to go looking for pictures of May as a catgirl?


----------



## Hippy

Why would I know?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Can't I think out loud any more?

(Bad enough I keep getting woken up early, thanks to my neighbours leaving their dog tied up in their garden... And it's only a puppy... Fun times!)


----------



## Hippy

Why wouldn't you be able to?

(Oh dear! I hope that puppy learns to quiet down a little so you can sleep peacefully! :))


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Isn't it the only way to get a sane conversation?

(Or in my case the only way to get a conversation with anyone who truely understands me! And I can dream! I can dream... Though I'm still left wondering why people who are incapable of properly taking care of a dog even have one! And that goes for people who deliberately get vicious dogs and walk around with them like they're a weapon! You know the yobs I mean!)


----------



## Hippy

Who told you that?

(It just hurts me to see people just keep their dog outside :( I love animals! I didn't know people actually just walked their aggressive dogs to show them of!!)


----------



## LadyJirachu

I dunno, a big liar? :P (I wouldn't wanna think that way about people....)


----------



## Pikakirby

Maybe Namine on too much booze?


----------



## Pikakirby

Maybe it was Barry's idea? XD;


----------



## Pikakirby

So Rock Pants takes the blame instead because he wears Rock Pants? XD


----------



## sv_01

And what if it was the Master?


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> And what if it was the Master?


DOES THE MASTER WEAR ROCK PANTS? XDDD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

WHY ARE YOU SO OBSESSED WITH PEOPLE'S UNDERWEAR?

(And yeah, there are yobs who do that! I was going to call them something else, but that would've meant swearing and, online at least, I'm much too English for that!)


----------



## Hippy

Since when were you an expert fangirl?

(And that is sooo horrible! And yes, I can't imagine you, a nice English Ugg Man, swear! XD)


----------



## LadyJirachu

...Since 2004, when I started with my ORRIGIONAL Ash Ketchum crush, _perhaps_? :P


----------



## Hippy

Why do you seem uncertain about that?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Why does anyone seem uncertain about anything?


----------



## sv_01

Is hope a form of uncertainty?


----------



## Hippy

Why would you think that?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How can that even be made a question?

(And I'm a Yorkshireman as well, we're generally pretty honest, mainly due to the Yorkshire accent making it tricky to lie, so I can't help but be honest, either! Shame the same can't be said for everyone from Yorkshire...)


----------



## Hippy

Was it not supposed to be a question?

(You seem to be proud of being a Yorkshireman! And would you lie more often if you didn't have an accent? (Just wondering! XD))


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Why would you ask that question at a time like this?


----------



## Hippy

Why shouldn't I have asked that question??


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have you ever been bitten by a ferret?


----------



## Hogia

Why would I even be handling an angry ferret?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

How would you get an angry ferret without a rock?


----------



## sv_01

What about poking it with a stick?


----------



## Hogia

I can't see any sticks, will a bat do the trick?


----------



## sv_01

What if the bat bites you instead?


----------



## Hogia

Did you think I wasn't prepared for that?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Were you prepared for the fact that the bat is actually a spider that just bit you?


----------



## sv_01

Isn't it a scorpion with bat wings and vampire fangs?


----------



## LadyJirachu

*DO BATS EAT POKEMON GLITCHES?!*
:o
(i mean, think about it; Zubat are EVERYWHERE, soooo....)(=P)


----------



## sv_01

Would that mean that they are protecting the universe from being broken?


----------



## LadyJirachu

sv_01 said:


> Would that mean that they are protecting the universe from being broken?


Are you saying that Zubat are really Madoka?! :talking: *finished that anime tonight, so...XD*


----------



## Hippy

How does that make any sense??


----------



## LadyJirachu

Hippy said:


> How does that make any sense??


I'm not sure? XD;


----------



## Hippy

How can't you be sure if you said it?


----------



## Karousever

Why would you expect her to be sure?


----------



## Hippy

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Karousever

Should it be?


----------



## Hippy

Who said it should be?


----------



## Karousever

Didn't you imply it should?


----------



## Hippy

When did I imply that?


----------



## Karousever

You don't even know when?


----------



## Hippy

Why would I know when?


----------



## Karousever

Do you even remember what we were talking about?


----------



## Hippy

Do you remember?


----------



## Karousever

Am I supposed to?


----------



## Hippy

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Karousever

Isn't that the second time you've used that?


----------



## Hippy

Why are you counting how many times I said that?


----------



## Karousever

Why do you care?


----------



## Hippy

Why must you ask that?


----------



## Karousever

Did you know that was your 600th post?


----------



## Hippy

Why do you pay attention to things like that?


----------



## Karousever

Why shouldn't I?


----------



## Hippy

Can't you answer that question yourself?


----------



## Karousever

Why should I, when you can?


----------



## Hippy

Who said I can answer it myself?


----------



## Karousever

Are you sure _you_ didn't?


----------



## Hippy

Why wouldn't I be sure?


----------



## Karousever

Why did it take me several minutes to come up with a reply?


----------



## Hippy

Why should I know why?


----------



## Karousever

Why can't you ever come up with a straightforward answer?


----------



## Hippy

Maybe because straightforward answers are my enemies?


----------



## Karousever

Why in the world would you make enemies with straightforward answers?


----------



## Hippy

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Karousever

Why are you withholding the information?


----------



## Hippy

Why must you keep interrogating me?


----------



## Karousever

Why won't you simply submit and give me the information I require?


----------



## sv_01

Are you guys pretending to be enemies now?


----------



## Karousever

Does it appear that way?


----------



## Hippy

Can't you assume that it does appear so?


----------



## Karousever

And do _you_ just assume that I should?


----------



## Hippy

Didn't I just say that?


----------



## Karousever

Can we ignore the fact that you may have?


----------



## Hippy

Why should we ignore that?


----------



## Karousever

Why would you bother to pay attention to it?


----------



## Hippy

Maybe I just like to pay attention to the little things that go unnoticed?


----------



## Karousever

And what do you do once you notice the unnoticed?


----------



## Hippy

Why do you care?


----------



## Karousever

Am I not allowed to care?


----------



## Hippy

I never said that, did I?


----------



## Karousever

Why haven't you?


----------



## Hippy

Was I supposed to?


----------



## Karousever

Where were you on the night of July 15, 2013?


----------



## Hippy

Why do you ask?


----------



## Karousever

Hey, who's the one asking the questions, here?


----------



## 42aruaour

Does your Riku doll notice the UFO behind it?


----------



## sv_01

Is the UFO blue and rectangular?


----------



## 42aruaour

Are you by any chance colorblind?
Or am I colorblind?


----------



## Karousever

Wouldn't you notice if you're colorblind?


----------



## 42aruaour

Then, will I be able to get a driver's license since I'm not colorblind?


----------



## Karousever

Are you really under the impression that such trivial things really matter?


----------



## 42aruaour

Wouldn't that question be trivial in it's own sense?


----------



## Karousever

Are you aware that you used "it's" instead of "its"?


----------



## 42aruaour

Who should I apologize to for using incorrect english?


----------



## Hippy

Shouldn't you apologize to him?


----------



## Karousever

Why would he apologize to me?


----------



## Hippy

Why are you asking me?


----------



## Karousever

Weren't you the one who suggested it?


----------



## Hippy

Where did you get that notion from?


----------



## 42aruaour

Didn't he get that notion from the 1150th post in this thread?


----------



## Karousever

Who do you think you are, paying attention to post numbers?


----------



## sv_01

Could he be a robot?


----------



## Karousever

Is that even possible?


----------



## LadyJirachu

Is ANYTHING even possable? XD *troll face~*


----------



## Karousever

Well why shouldn't everything be possible?


----------



## sv_01

Yeah, isn't most stuff just improbable?


----------



## Karousever

Do you know the probability of things being improbable rather than impossible?


----------



## Hippy

Why would she know that?


----------



## Karousever

Well...why _wouldn't_ she?
Do you?


----------



## Hippy

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Karousever

Are you not aware of its pertinence?


----------



## Hippy

What do you think?


----------



## Karousever

Why are we bothering with such an interrogation when there is action to be taken?


----------



## Hippy

Shouldn't you ask yourself that, instead of me?


----------



## Karousever

Why aren't you sensing the danger that is upon us?


----------



## Hippy

Have you ever thought that I might sense it, but I am just ignoring it?


----------



## Karousever

Why would you ignore a warning to imminent danger?


----------



## Hippy

Can you try to figure it out yourself?


----------



## Karousever

Why would I when you could tell me?


----------



## Hippy

Why should I tell you if you can just use your telepathicness to find out?


----------



## Karousever

Why do you of all people assume it always work well enough for my intended purposes?


----------



## 42aruaour

Would you question become invalidated if I replied an unexpected reply?


----------



## Karousever

I'm not certain, should it?


----------



## Hippy

Does it matter?


----------



## Karousever

Does the truth of whether or not it matters truly rest within my mind?


----------



## Hippy

How should I know?


----------



## Karousever

Isn't it your job to know?


----------



## Hippy

Why would it be my job?


----------



## Karousever

Well what else are we paying you for?


----------



## Hippy

Since when was I getting payed?


----------



## Karousever

Didn't anyone tell you?


----------



## Hippy

Why didn't you tell me?


----------



## Karousever

Will you believe me if I said I wasn't allowed to?


----------



## Hippy

Why wouldn't I believe you?


----------



## Karousever

Why _would_ you?


----------



## Hippy

Maybe because you are my boyfriend so I trust you and believe you?


----------



## Karousever

Isn't that just the most excellent reason?


----------



## 42aruaour

Why is it that we can't reply a straight out answer again?


----------



## Karousever

Do any of us _really_ know anymore?


----------



## 42aruaour

Is this the actual apocalypse then?


----------



## Karousever

Why would it be that?


----------



## 42aruaour

Wouldn't it be because there is no point in having any conversations anymore?


----------



## Karousever

Don't you think that sounds just a bit ridiculous?


----------



## Hippy

Why is it ridiculous?


----------



## Karousever

Isn't that a bit self-evident?


----------



## Hippy

Can't you just answer my question?


----------



## Karousever

And what exactly do you think would happen if I finally gave you a straightforward answer?


----------



## Hippy

Why should I know?


----------



## Karousever

Are you forgetting our telepathy?


----------



## Hippy

How could I forgot our telepathy?


----------



## Karousever

Is it possible for you to have had amnesia?


----------



## 42aruaour

What if she just happened to have played the "Pokémon Mystery Dungeon" games?


----------



## Hippy

Did you just play the "Pokémon Mystery Dungeon" games?


----------



## 42aruaour

Wasn't I asking if you had?

Actually, I was just listening to the soundtrack then. :P


----------



## Hippy

You were?


----------



## 42aruaour

Why am I confused? Was that question associated with the question or the statement?


----------



## Karousever

Why are you people so excellent at confusing me?


----------



## Hippy

Why do people confuse you?


----------



## 90FC3C

Isn't that the same question that he just asked?


----------



## Karousever

Is that another question in the endless stream of questions in this charade we call a conversation?


----------



## Hippy

Who said we called this a conversation?


----------



## Karousever

You don't call it a conversation?


----------



## Hippy

Why would you assume such a thing?


----------



## Karousever

Are we not conversing with one another?


----------



## Hippy

How should I know?


----------



## Karousever

What's to stop me from steering the conversation off-course?


----------



## 90FC3C

What if someone else were to come in and stop you from steering it off-course?


----------



## Hippy

Why would anyone steer it off-course?


----------



## Karousever

Would you dare to stop me?


----------



## 42aruaour

Wouldn't it be simpler to steer a bumper car off course?


----------



## Karousever

Why steer when you can direct?


----------



## Hippy

Why direct at all?


----------



## Karousever

Why not instead invent an entire new path?


----------



## Hippy

Why can't we just stick with the old path?


----------



## Karousever

What old path?


----------



## Hippy

If you wanted to build a new path, surely there must be an old path, right?


----------



## Karousever

What would it be called if the old path were destroyed?


----------



## Hippy

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Karousever

What if I also destroyed the memory of the old path, so that even referring to it would be impossible?


----------



## Hippy

How can you destroy the memory?


----------



## Karousever

Have you heard of a little thing called magic?


----------



## sv_01

Why not straight off call it weird psychic powers?


----------



## Karousever

Who is to say that that isn't magic too?


----------



## Hippy

Why would you think that that is magic too?


----------



## Karousever

You don't?


----------



## Hippy

I never said that, did I?


----------



## Karousever

Why didn't you say that?


----------



## Hippy

Maybe because I am too lazy to say stuff?


----------



## Karousever

Why are you feeling lazy?


----------



## Hippy

Does there have to be a reason?


----------



## Karousever

Shouldn't there be?


----------



## Hippy

Don't you know that not everything needs to have a reason?

"Candy is Pointless!" ~Mike Teevee
"Candy doesn't have to have a reason. That's why it's candy." ~Charlie Buckets
(Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (The Movie). Sorry I couldn't resist! I have seen that movie a billion times)


----------



## Karousever

Is movie quoting even allowed?


----------



## 42aruaour

Should it be?


----------



## Karousever

Who wouldn't want it to be?


----------



## Hippy

Maybe I don't think it should be allowed?


----------



## 90FC3C

Was that actually a question?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Does it matter if it wasn't?


----------



## Karousever

Don't you think so?


----------



## Hippy

Why wouldn't it be a question?


----------



## Karousever

What even is the nature of questions?


----------



## Hippy

Shouldn't you know that?


----------



## Karousever

Why should I?


----------



## Hippy

Why would I know why you should?


----------



## Karousever

But really, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Hippy

Am I expected to know that answer?


----------



## Karousever

You don't?


----------



## Hippy

I never said that, did I?


----------



## Karousever

Why do you even ask?


----------



## Hippy

Why shouldn't I ask?


----------



## Karousever

Can you honestly think of a reason why you shouldn't?


----------



## Hippy

Can you?


----------



## Karousever

Who's to say I remember?


----------



## sv_01

Could it perhaps be written on your arm?


----------



## Karousever

What if I'm too scared to look?


----------



## Hippy

Why would you be scared?


----------



## Karousever

You don't know about...them?


----------



## Hippy

Should I know?


----------



## Karousever

Doesn't it worry you that you don't remember Them?


----------



## Hippy

Why didn't anyone remind me of Them?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Because you can't speak of Them, perhaps?


----------



## Karousever

Aren't you aware it's because you're forgetting them?


----------



## Hippy

Don't you mean "Them"? Not "them"?


----------



## Karousever

Are you only pretending to know about the Silence?


----------



## Hippy

Is it that obvious?


----------



## Karousever

Are you aware of the effect the Silence have on you?


----------



## Hippy

I don't know, Am I?


----------



## Karousever

Do you remember what they look like?


----------



## Hippy

Should I?


----------



## Karousever

Have I told you why you shouldn't?


----------



## Hippy

I can't remember, did you?


----------



## Karousever

Why can't you seem to remember anything?


----------



## Hippy

Weren't you aware of my terrible memory?


----------



## Karousever

Aren't you aware of _mine_?


----------



## Hippy

Why wouldn't I be aware of your bad memory?


----------



## Karousever

Who wouldn't be aware?


----------



## Hippy

Why should everyone be aware?


----------



## Karousever

Isn't my bad memory common knowledge?


----------



## 42aruaour

Are we not forgetting the true problem here?


----------



## Karousever

Was there ever any truth in anything any of us have said to each other?


----------



## sv_01

Will we ever know?


----------



## Hippy

What do you think?


----------



## Karousever

Do opinions really matter anymore?


----------



## Hippy

Why shouldn't they matter?


----------



## Karousever

Have they ever mattered?


----------



## Hippy

Why does that question intrigue me so?


----------



## Karousever

Isn't that a good question?


----------



## Hippy

I don't know, is it?


----------



## Karousever

Why would you have to ask me for your own opinion?


----------



## Hippy

Why would I know?


----------



## Karousever

Wouldn't you, though?


----------



## Hippy

Why would you assume that I would?


----------



## Karousever

Why shouldn't I?


----------



## Hippy

Are you aware at how late this question is in reply to yours?


----------



## Karousever

Isn't it a little over a week?


----------



## Hippy

Why would you ask me that?


----------



## Karousever

Wouldn't it be to clarify?


----------



## Hippy

How would I know?


----------



## Karousever

Why is it we're always asking questions?


----------



## Hippy

Maybe because we want answers?


----------



## Karousever

But...why is it that we seek such answers?


----------



## sv_01

Is it our innate curiosity?


----------



## Karousever

Perhaps, but is there really, truly even a cause?


----------



## sv_01

Are you suggesting that curiosity, just like fear of the dark, has a practical survival-related origin?


----------



## 42aruaour

Would you like the obscure answer or the logical answer?


----------



## Hippy

Why would she make such a tough choice?


----------



## 42aruaour

Should I choose for her then?


----------



## Hippy

Why should you?


----------



## Karousever

Can he?


----------



## Hippy

Why couldn't he?


----------



## Karousever

But _should_ he?


----------



## Hippy

Why shouldn't he?


----------



## Karousever

_When_ should he?


----------



## Hippy

When is a good time for him?


----------



## Karousever

Why on Earth are you asking _me_?


----------



## Hippy

Why didn't you say "Why on _Jupiter_"?


----------



## Karousever

Do we live on Jupiter?


----------



## sv_01

What if we get under siege by Jupiter?


----------



## Karousever

What would Jupiter be sieging us with?


----------



## Irako of the Desert

Why aren't we putting Jupiter under siege?


----------



## Karousever

Is that really a good idea?


----------



## 42aruaour

Isn't Jupiter a giant deadly gas ball with a solid core and rather different gravity?


----------



## Karousever

Did you pass 7th grade science?


----------



## Hippy

Why does it matter?


----------



## Karousever

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Hippy

Why would it?


----------



## Karousever

Wait, where are we?


----------



## Hippy

Where do you think?


----------



## Karousever

Could it be Narnia?


----------



## Hippy

Why would it be Narnia?


----------



## Karousever

Where would you suggest?


----------



## Hippy

Why do you ask?


----------



## Karousever

Can't I just ask without explaining?


----------



## Hippy

Why don't you want to explain?


----------



## Karousever

Why should I have to?


----------



## 42aruaour

Where is this conversation going?


----------



## Ever

What if I told you it could go wherever you wanted it to go?


----------



## 42aruaour

Wouldn't that be a plot-twist?


----------



## Hippy

Why would you ask such a thing?


----------



## 42aruaour

Doesn't the first amendment constitute the ability to ask such questions?


----------



## Karousever

When's the last time you checked?


----------



## Ever

Speaking of checking, does anyone know the time?


----------



## sv_01

Is "early twenty-first century" enough?


----------



## Karousever

Do you really think that's what she was asking?


----------



## Hippy

What do you think she was asking?


----------



## Karousever

Why does my opinion of what she was asking matter?


----------



## Hippy

Why do you want to know why?


----------



## Karousever

Why should I answer your question?


----------



## kyeugh

Why the heck not?


----------



## Hippy

Was "heck" really necessary?


----------



## Karousever

Is saying _anything_ ever necessary?


----------



## Hippy

What do you think?


----------



## Karousever

Are you speaking to me?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Do you want me to speak to you?


----------



## Hippy

Do you want to speak to him?


----------



## Karousever

Should she speak to me?


----------



## Hippy

Isn't that up to her?


----------



## Karousever

Is anything up to her?


----------



## Hippy

Why wouldn't anything be up to her?


----------



## Karousever

Should we leave things up to her?


----------



## Hippy

Why shouldn't we?


----------



## Karousever

Should we ask her what she thinks?


----------



## Hippy

Would that be a good idea?


----------



## Karousever

Do I look like the Captain of the Good Ideas Department?


----------



## Hippy

Was that sarcasm?


----------



## Karousever

Could you not tell that I was legitimately confused about my occupation?


----------



## Hippy

Why would you be confused about something as simple as that?


----------



## Karousever

Why do you assume that it is so simple?


----------



## Hippy

Is it not simple?


----------



## Karousever

Are you pretending that it is?


----------



## Hippy

Why would I be pretending?


----------



## Karousever

Do you not have the ability to pretend?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

What is happening?


----------



## Karousever

Is anyone really even sure of what's happening anymore?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Does this thread make any sense?


----------



## Karousever

We're in a thread?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Did you know I like to break the fourth wall?


----------



## Hippy

What's the fourth wall?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Why don't you know?


----------



## Karousever

Why does she have to know what the fourth wall is?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Why did you ask me that?


----------



## Karousever

Aren't you aware of the thread subject?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Why wouldn't I be?


----------



## Karousever

Then why would you ask why I would ask you a question?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Did you think that maybe I wanted to?


----------



## Karousever

Wanted to what?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Why am I here?


----------



## sv_01

Did you forget?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Why would I forget?


----------



## Karousever

Is your memory perhaps faulty?


----------



## sv_01

Why does this conversation remind me of thin guys in suits?


----------



## Karousever

Does it remind you of other things, as well?


----------



## Hippy

Wouldn't she have mentioned the other things it reminded her of already?


----------



## Karousever

Do you think maybe she just wanted to go one at a time, so as to not overwhelm us?


----------



## Hippy

Why would that overwhelm us?


----------



## Karousever

Maybe some of us have simpler minds that cannot process too much information at once?


----------



## Hippy

Do YOU have a simpler mind like that?


----------



## Karousever

Is that something you should know?


----------



## Hippy

Why shouldn't I know?


----------



## Karousever

Have we been talking for days now? Does time pass here?


----------



## Hippy

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Karousever

Don't you realize the importance of it?


----------



## Hippy

Should I?


----------



## Karousever

Isn't it of the utmost importance?


----------



## sv_01

Why, is time broken?


----------



## Hippy

Can time break?


----------



## Karousever

What _can't_ break?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

What if something couldn't break?


----------



## Karousever

Is that even possible?


----------



## Ever

Haven't you ever been told, "nothing is truly impossible"?


----------



## Karousever

If I have, should I have believed it?


----------



## Ever

Are you the kind of person who believes everything people tell them?


----------



## Karousever

Is it relevant if I am?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Do you think it is relevant?


----------



## Pinkamena

Does the relevance even matter?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

What matters in this day and age?


----------



## JHG

Arya sure it’s ballet?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Who killed Kenny?


----------



## sidewalk_time

No, WHAT killed Kenny?

(I know nothing about South Park other than this)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

When did it happen?


----------



## Hydreigon25

Where did it happen ?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

The moon?


----------



## JHG

Who here thinks Sailor Moon is hot?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Who?


----------



## JHG

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Who?


Don’t you know?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

A space pirate?


----------



## Herbe

Would Sailor Moon be friends with a space pirate?


----------



## Zoroark

Why would any self-respecting space pirate be friends with Sailor Moon?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Is water wet?


----------



## sidewalk_time

Are rocks water?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

No?


----------



## Zoroark

Why not?


----------



## haneko

Are you kidding me?


----------



## JHG

Did the Confederates battle Viking knights riding prehistoric sheep, hadrosaurs, and musk oxen?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Do bears shit in the woods?


----------

